# Changing Date On Seiko Seahorse?????



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

I've recently purchased a nice Seiko Seahorse #7625 movement, #8021case no. and #7000446 Serial no.;

The watch is in very good shape with minimal scratches to the case, crystal and band; it keeps excellent time as well. It only has a Date window in the 3 o'clock position, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to change the date. Can someone please advise?

Thank you.

Bruce Hobart


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

seiko follower said:


> I've recently purchased a nice Seiko Seahorse #7625 movement, #8021case no. and #7000446 Serial no.;
> 
> The watch is in very good shape with minimal scratches to the case, crystal and band; it keeps excellent time as well. It only has a Date window in the 3 o'clock position, but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to change the date. Can someone please advise?
> 
> ...


Try this. [Cut and pasted from an answer supplied by 'MANoj' when asked the same question on the Seiko/Citzen forum]

"You'll first need to move the Hour Hand forward past 12 midnight so that the date changes as per normal. Now comes the interesting part.....After the date has changed, move the Hour hand BACKWARDS to 9 (you should feel a gentle "click" when the hand get's close to the 9), than advance it past 12 again. The date should change. Repeat this until you have the correct date displayed."

Hope that helps!

Mike


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

K.I.T.T. said:


> seiko follower said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently purchased a nice Seiko Seahorse #7625 movement, #8021case no. and #7000446 Serial no.;
> ...


Mike, you and 'MANoj' have truly made my day. By God, you're both geniuses! I have been searching for a few days now... trying to figure this "problem" out. Even K.I.T.T. hooked me up with an excellent review of this old movement, unfortunately my watch would not cooperate with the author's comments. BUT, when I tried rotating the movement of the hour hand between 12:00AM and the back to 9:00 PM etc., the date changed with no hesitation. Rest assured, I will sleep well tonight. This is really a great hobby (i.e. collecting old seikos) and the forum is, as usual, a lifesaver again. This Forum is truly exceptional because people like yourselves, take the time out of your busy schedules to provide this excellent, comprehensive input to newbies, such as myself.

Thanks again everyone,

Bruce Hobart


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Glad that it helped









All the more astonishing since I was virtually typing with my forehead after spending the evening with a couple of the Polish contingent watching last nights Football... Ah the joys of Vodka...





































Anyway hope that you continue to enjoy collecting some of these really nice vintage Seikos... I have a couple myself









Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

If this is a vintage Seiko, & I'm guessing it is because as far as I know Seiko don't use the Seahorse name on modern watches, then it may also be possible to quick set the date by pushing the crown in - Seiko's with recessed crowns (I've no idea if your watch has a recessed crown) quite often have this method of quick changing the date.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

No the 7625 didn't have a quickset option... The example that I have is a January 1968 'Water Proof' Sportsmatic... A lovely watch























Mike


----------

